# The Waffle Maker Thread



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is my ever-so-wonderful waffle maker I got last Christmas. Spectacular waffles! I make them for my family on the weekend. My daughter's friends come over sometimes to join us - then I have to double the recipes!

It's an All Clad. They teamed with Williams-Sonoma, so I think that is the only place you can get them.










Please share your own waffle makers, recipes, and tips! We can all drool together!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought this Belgian waffle maker for my daughter last Christmas. She loves it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I need a new Waffle Maker. I loaned mine to my neighbor and she never gave it back. She moved a few months ago and I guess she took it with her . Luckily it was a cheapy one. Until I get a new one, we make do with Eggos.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Got any wheat flour free recipes ?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Sadly, you're speaking my language again. Food! This is my Belgian Waffle Maker. I have a regular waffle maker that I should give away because I haven't used it since I got the BWM.

http://www.amazon.com/Waring-WMK300A-Professional-Stainless-Steel-Belgian/dp/B001BXM2LU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1248563095&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-2

Sorry, I can't the the link-maker to work.

We serve our waffle with berries, syrup, whipped cream, Nutella, peanut butter, powdered sugar - whatever we have around at the time. They taste great plain too!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My daughter and her friends put peanut butter on their waffles as well!  Along with syrup - and they love it!

All Clad makes the same waffle maker in a two waffle style - I think it's a little less $$.

But if you have a crowd to feed, the 4 waffle maker is nice because you don't have to stand there making waffles forever.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> My daughter and her friends put peanut butter on their waffles as well! Along with syrup - and they love it!
> 
> All Clad makes the same waffle maker in a two waffle style - I think it's a little less $$.
> 
> But if you have a crowd to feed, the 4 waffle maker is nice because you don't have to stand there making waffles forever.


I'd need the 4-waffle maker, I definitely have a crowd to feed.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd need the 4-waffle maker, I definitely have a crowd to feed.


I have one by Kitchen Aid

It's called Kitchen Aid Pro Line Waffle Baker. It's a little pricey, but worth it. I think I paid a little over 200 for it and now they are down to about 175. Cleans up very easily. I love it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will go find a picture of my favorite machine.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a really inexpensive waffle maker by hamilton beach that you turn over after you fill it.... It is awesome.  I think is called the Flip n Fluff.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I have a really inexpensive waffle maker by hamilton beach that you turn over after you fill it.... It is awesome. I think is called the Flip n Fluff.


I've seen those! They look like fun!

Tomorrow is Sunday and very likely a waffle day!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been wanting a waffle maker for quite a while. I guess that I am going to have to add it to the long list of things that the Kindle Boards enablers have made encouraged me to buy.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

patchymama said:


> I have a really inexpensive waffle maker by hamilton beach that you turn over after you fill it.... It is awesome. I think is called the Flip n Fluff.


I have this one too! I like it, but I don't make waffles all that often.... When I do make them, I like chocolate waffles, with peanut butter and whipped cream!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have this one too! I like it, but I don't make waffles all that often.... When I do make them, I like chocolate waffles, with peanut butter and whipped cream!


How do you make a chocolate waffle?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I have two... one very similar to lynninva's and love it, but this is the one my kids like!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a Belgian waffle maker I got when I was in college. Still works great. I don't really experiment with recipes, just make plain waffles.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I have two... one very similar to lynninva's and love it, but this is the one my kids like!


Aww that 1 is so cute!

I love homemade waffles, I stayed in a hotel and their continental breakfast had a flip n fluff they were extremely good waffles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the same Belgian waffle maker from Waring as KindleMom. I got it for the whole family a few years ago for Christmas. We don't use it very often...mostly on holidays and so on. My son is usually the waffle chef and my father loved the waffles Lance would make.    

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I found it.
I have the Waring Pro 300a and love it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> How do you make a chocolate waffle?


I too would like to know about chocolate waffles.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I found it.
> I have the Waring Pro 300a and love it.


Me too! My DMIL got it for me for Christmas about 4 or 5 years ago and Saturdays is waffle day! We sometimes have Waffle Night Wednesdays! LOVE it!


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

I also have the waring pro, it is the best!

Best pricing in the fall at Costco for about $49..


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

L Brandt said:


> I also have the waring pro, it is the best!
> 
> Best pricing in the fall at Costco for about $49..


That's where we got ours two years ago. I just saw it there this last week too! Same price. Same great appliance. It is a bit bulky to store though.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anyone know of a good quality waffle maker that has removable grids for cleaning?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My wafflemaker is over 35 years old - my folks gave it to us the first Christmas we were married.  Still works well, it has removable grids for washing, and you can flip them over to have a flat surface (nice for pressing Cuban sandwiches).  My husband thought we needed a newer one & got me one for Christmas a couple of years ago but I still like the old one better.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have an old griswold cast iron stove top waffle maker that I use that is over 50 years old.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I found it.
> I have the Waring Pro 300a and love it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Chocolate Waffles
2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
4 tablespoons butter
3 eggs
2/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup buttermilk
1 1/4 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 pinch salt

Melt unsweetened chocolate and butter together in the microwave on HIGH for 1 minute, stir until smooth; set aside to cool. 

In a large bowl, beat eggs, sugar and vanilla together until well combined; stir in buttermilk. Add reserved melted chocolate and mix well. Stir in flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt until smooth.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^^

That recipe sounds very similar to the one I have used.... Alas, I don't know where a copy is, I shall have to look for it.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> That recipe sounds very similar to the one I have used.... Alas, I don't know where a copy is, I shall have to look for it.


and it sure sounds good!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

MMMMMMMM, I'll have to try that recipe for the chocolate waffles.
I always beat my egg whites, though, then fold them into the batter.  Does anybody else?  That's what differentiates my pancake batter from my waffle batter - the beaten egg whites.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Anyone know of a good quality waffle maker that has removable grids for cleaning?


Mine does. It is pricey, but it makes 4 waffles at a time and is easy to clean.

I have one by Kitchen Aid

It's called Kitchen Aid Pro Line Waffle Baker. It's a little pricey, but worth it. I think I paid a little over 200 for it and now they are down to about 175. Cleans up very easily. I love it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

let me just throw out one word of complete wonderfulness

_CAKEWAFFLES_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> MMMMMMMM, I'll have to try that recipe for the chocolate waffles.
> I always beat my egg whites, though, then fold them into the batter. Does anybody else? That's what differentiates my pancake batter from my waffle batter - the beaten egg whites.


I don't do the egg whites, but I like waffles with yeast. Make the batter the night before. Yum!

L


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Chocolate Waffles
> 2 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
> 4 tablespoons butter
> 3 eggs
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

rho said:


> let me just throw out one word of complete wonderfulness
> 
> _CAKEWAFFLES_


More more more information, please!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> More more more information, please!


You get a cake mix (or brownie mix) and you make the batter. Then you cook it in a waffle iron.

Top with whatever you like - powdered sugar or a splash of icing-- or with cut up fruit - we had a lousy strawberry season here (too wet) but I _*was*_ planning on trying cut up strawberries with a bit of sugar on chocolate cake mix or white, or yellow with whipped cream --- or you can top it with ice cream -- or anything that sounds good to you 

you can also try corn muffin mix with green chilis and/or cheese and eat with a meal or put chili on top of it


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> You get a cake mix (or brownie mix) and you make the batter. Then you cook it in a waffle iron.
> 
> Top with whatever you like - powdered sugar or a splash of icing-- or with cut up fruit - we had a lousy strawberry season here (too wet) but I _*was*_ planning on trying cut up strawberries with a bit of sugar on chocolate cake mix or white, or yellow with whipped cream --- or you can top it with ice cream -- or anything that sounds good to you
> 
> you can also try corn muffin mix with green chilis and/or cheese and eat with a meal or put chili on top of it


Sounds yummy! I've got a recipe for chocolate cookies that you make on a waffle iron. I haven't made them in quite a while...should go dig out the recipe....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Sounds yummy! I've got a recipe for chocolate cookies that you make on a waffle iron. I haven't made them in quite a while...should go dig out the recipe....


Yes, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Well I've joined the Waffle owners lol I spent a couple of days researching quality machines and finally settled on one.

I just bought a Williams-Sonoma Villaware UNO and I look forward to making some wonderful waffles. 

I will share recipes as I try them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sugar - A waffle maker and a rice cooker, the enablers are loving you for sure!  Wish we were all close enough to share the results with each other!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> Sugar - A waffle maker and a rice cooker, the enablers are loving you for sure! Wish we were all close enough to share the results with each other! Enjoy!


Oh wouldn't that be fun ?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm no cook so my results would not be worth sharing but I would gladly contribute in another way in exchange for these waffles!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sugar,
Can you find a picture of your new waffle maker?  And tell us what made you choose that one.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

We have been using Proctor-Silex waffle iron like this one for 15-20 years. It makes great waffles and it is so well seasoned that it never sticks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> let me just throw out one word of complete wonderfulness
> 
> _CAKEWAFFLES_


Holy crap! I made cakewaffles last night - used white cake mix. Can I just say they were FABULOUS!?! My daughter & grandkids ate with us. She said they tasted a little like angel food cake. I can see so many possibilities - spice cake mix, carrot cake mix with cream cheese "icing". Yum! Thanks for the tip (I think!)

I used my new waffle iron & they didn't come out crispy - wondering if that's the cake mix or the waffle iron? The taste more than made up for that though!


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

My waffle-maker is low-tech: a cast-iron one used on top of the stove.  Easy to clean and store!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Holy crap! I made cakewaffles last night - used white cake mix. Can I just say they were FABULOUS!?! My daughter & grandkids ate with us. She said they tasted a little like angel food cake. I can see so many possibilities - spice cake mix, carrot cake mix with cream cheese "icing". Yum! Thanks for the tip (I think!)
> 
> I used my new waffle iron & they didn't come out crispy - wondering if that's the cake mix or the waffle iron? The taste more than made up for that though!


Those sound AMAZING meemo!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to have to try these cake waffles.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

can you believe I haven't made cakewaffles yet myself - so I don't know the crispy question - it is one of those things I filed in my memory bank as an incredible idea -- I'm so glad you loved it - 

I had thought of choc cake mix with strawberries cut up on it and whipped cream - or cherries - also spice cake with some sauteed apples with cinnamon on it - all kinds of things -- 

off to take my foccicia out of the oven - ran out of bread and PeaPod doesn't deliver till tonight - so I thought that with some fresh tomato cut up on it would be a great lunch


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The problem with non stick finishes in waffle makers is that you do not get the same level of browning and crispness as you do in cast iron. Which is also why I hate non stick cookwear and love my Le Creuset and uncoated cast iron.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

That is true, Rasputina.  However, the All Clad waffle maker does make the waffle nice and crisp and brown.  They have a special steam release system that makes the waffle crispy.  Not sure how they do it, but they are delicious!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Update: My Mom told me 2 days ago that she bought me an All Clad  4 Square Waffle Maker from Williams - Sonoma . ( the same one as Carol has , and she posted a pic of it in her op ) . 

She was so excited that I couldn't tell her that I just bought one and am waiting to receive it. 

So I will be finding a home for the Villaware UNO I think.

I am still excited though and cannot wait to get to making some waffles. I found a Pumpkin Spice Waffle recipe that sounds good , so I think I will try that one soon.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> That is true, Rasputina. However, the All Clad waffle maker does make the waffle nice and crisp and brown. They have a special steam release system that makes the waffle crispy. Not sure how they do it, but they are delicious!


Yep I read about that .


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pumpkin Spice waffles.  mmmm.
Is the recipe difficult?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Pumpkin Spice Waffles

Ingredients:

    * 2 cups all-purpose flour
    * 2 tablespoons brown sugar
    * 2 teaspoons baking powder
    * 1 teaspoon salt
    * 1 teaspoon cinnamon
    * 2 eggs
    * 1 1/2 cups milk
    * 1/2 cup canned pumpkin
    * 2 tablespoons melted butter
    * 1 teaspoon vanilla

  1.  Heat waffle maker. In a large bowl, combine flour, brown sugar, baking powder, salt and cinnamon. Stir to combine completely with a whisk.

  2. Separate eggs. Place egg whites in a medium mixing bowl or in the bowl of a stand mixer, set aside.

  3. In a medium mixing bowl, combine egg yolks, milk, canned pumpkin, melted butter and vanilla. Stir with a whisk until mixture is smooth. Pour pumpkin mixture into dry ingredients and stir with a spoon just until ingredients are combined. Mixture will be thick and lumpy; do not overmix.

  4. Beat egg whites with a stand mixer or an electric hand mixer until medium peaks form. Fold egg whites gently into batter.

  5. Spray the cooking surface of a hot waffle maker with cooking spray. Cook waffles according to manufacturer's directions. Serve immediately with butter and maple syrup or the toppings of your choice.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Those Pumpkin Spice Waffles sound so good! I love anything pumpkin flavored. Yummy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sugar,
Have you received either of your waffle makers yet?

I am copying and pasting waffle recipes on my computer.  We need more recipes!
So far we just have chocolate waffles, cake waffles and pumpkin spice.  I'm getting hungry!
I'm almost ashamed to admit my waffle recipe comes from the Bisquick box.  But I DO whip my egg whites.

As far as seasoning the waffle iron - what do you do and then how do you clean it?  I have only wiped mine with a damp cloth - am I "unseasoning it?"  It has the nonstick plates.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yep, I received my All Clad Waffle Maker today. It is gorgeous , heavy duty , and I absolutely love how nice and deep the wells are on it. Here are some pics.































edited to make pics smaller


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

As far as cleaning and seasoning. 
It says to apply a small amount of cooking oil each time it's used, and then wipe with a soft cloth.
to clean waffle plates, used brush with non metal bristles to remove any crumbs.
Wipe out plates with a sponge,and then wipe with a soft cloth.
Wash the excess batter tray with a sponge and dish soap.

For the outside
Use a stainless steel cleaner approved for household appliances.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Apple Cinnamon Waffles  
    * 2 cups flour
    * 3 tbs sugar
    * 2 tsp baking powder
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 2 seperated eggs
    * 1 1/4 cups milk
    * 1/3 cup vegetable oil
    * 1 finely sliced apple
    * 2 tsp cinnamon
    

Sift together flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Set aside.

In a small bowl, beat egg whites until stiff; set aside.

In a medium bowl, beat egg yolks well. Stir in milk.

Add sifted dry ingredients to egg yolks and mix until moistened (be careful not to over mix).

Add vegetable oil. Fold in egg whites.

Add cinnamon. Stir.

Add apples. Blend lightly into mixture.

Bake in preheated waffle maker for at least 4-5, until crisp and brown.


You can also try adding different fruits and spices instead of apple and cinnamon.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Whole Grain Blueberry Waffles 
  * 1 cup frozen blueberries - thawed (drain excess liquid)
    * 1 and 1/2 cups reduced-fat milk
    * 3/4 cup all-purpose flour
    * 1/2 cup quick-cooking oats
    * 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
    * 1 large egg - lightly beaten
    * 2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
    * 3 teaspoons baking powder
    * 1/4 teaspoon salt 

Makes about 8 large waffles.

Heat waffle iron to preferred setting and prepare with a generous coating of cooking spray.

In a large bowl, sift together flours, oats, baking powder and salt.

In a separate bowl, stir together milk, vegetable oil and egg.

Stir wet ingredients into dry ingredients until large lumps disappear. Don't over mix. Fold in blueberries.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Pumpkin Spice Waffles


I think I need a waffle maker just for these alone. They sound so yummy.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a waffle maker but I haven't really been making waffles. These recipes sound good. I think I'll try some as soon as I'm back home. 

I'm adding these to the KB recipe ebook.    Just PM me with email address if anyone wants a copy. I'll send the updated copy to those who already have a copy soon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, here's my contribution:

*Yeast Waffles*

1 3/4 cups milk
8 Tbsp (1 stick) butter
2 cups flour
1 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp instant yeast
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract

Heat milk and butter together until butter is melted. Cool.

Whisk flour, sugar, salt and yeast together in large bowl (a KitchenAid mixer is ideal). Add milk/butter. Whisk until smooth.

Mix eggs and vanilla together, then add to other mixture. Mix until well blended.

Cover and refrigerate for 12-24 hours. <--easy to just make the day before, then wake up and have a waffle party.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Those recipes all look yummy. I have been using Dorie Greenspan's Waffles from breakfast to dessert for years. She has tons of recipes like carrot cake waffles.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

SOOOOOOO COOL..........I Just got a waffle maker (cheapo 18.00.. ) but still love it.. does a great job.. they had a conrmeal recipie I thought sounded great and will try.. THANKS for all the recipies.. PLUS.. did you know you can keep them if leftovers.. and wrap up.. and then next day or two even.. unwrap and  place in heated pan (a little butter of course) and they are good as new!!! sometimes even better as they get a little browned..


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

rho said:


> let me just throw out one word of complete wonderfulness
> 
> _CAKEWAFFLES_


Well I need to get out my cuisinart waffle maker to make these!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lizbeth said:


> SOOOOOOO COOL..........I Just got a waffle maker (cheapo 18.00.. ) but still love it.. does a great job.. they had a conrmeal recipie I thought sounded great and will try.. THANKS for all the recipies.. PLUS.. did you know you can keep them if leftovers.. and wrap up.. and then next day or two even.. unwrap and place in heated pan (a little butter of course) and they are good as new!!! sometimes even better as they get a little browned..


Just put them in a heated pan? Or put the whole thing in the oven? I usually just rewarm in the microwave - and it's just ok.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You all have me craving waffle cookies now.  I think I might make some for myself this evening.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Just put them in a heated pan? Or put the whole thing in the oven? I usually just rewarm in the microwave - and it's just ok.


I put mine in the toaster oven & toast them a bit, like Eggo waffles.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

leftovers are great with ice cream and toppings.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

CAROL H : Just put them in a heated pan?  Or put the whole thing in the oven?  I usually just rewarm in the microwave - and it's just ok. .. TO CLARIFY:  the leftovers.. I wrap first in paper towel.. then in foil.. the paper towel soaks up any condensation.. and then when ready to reheat.. I heat up a non stick pan.. melt a little butter and put the already cooked waffels in the pan.. turn em over after a few.. and whalah.. reheated .. I guess you COULD put them in the toaster too.. not tried that one yet!! maybe even make ahead.. freeze and then toast... well.. maybe we are on to something here.. who NEEDS Eggos!!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh darn it. It sounds like there's something else I can't live without. All these delicious recipes are not helping!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah.. I mean.. I too have "lived without" one for about 46  years. BUT I went to a diner a few weeks ago and had the BEST Belgium waffle.. and ever since then kept wanting to go back to that Truck Stop Diner! so I decided to get my own! and here we are.. discussing Waffles!! who knew.. when I woke up today.. I would be discussing Waffles.. funny!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Another weekend approaching.  Might have to try one of these waffle recipes!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The neat Waring model is on sale from sellout.woot.com for $39.95.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> The neat Waring model is on sale from sellout.woot.com for $39.95.


That's a deal! I paid $50 for mine at Costco a couple of years ago. It's a great waffle maker.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah I know and I think it is only till midnight.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> You all have me craving waffle cookies now. I think I might make some for myself this evening.
> deb


how does one go about doing this? Do you have a recipe that you prefer? Please share.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Are waffle cookies different than the cake waffles?  I still have to try those cake waffles.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Come on Deb... please give us the dirt on waffle cookies.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried Nutella on waffles?  Maybe with strawberries and/or bananas?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I made waffles this weekend in my Belgian Waffle maker and topped it with Marsapone, Sugar Free Syrup, and   Peach-Ameretto Jam.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Speaking of Nutello.......maybe we should open a crepe maker thread?

Just sayin......


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

rla1996 said:


> Come on Deb... please give us the dirt on waffle cookies.


I made some Sunday. I believe they are officially called Pizzele, or Italian Waffle Cookies. I took the basic recipe, omitted the vanilla, added almond extract, and crushed almonds. They were yummy.

I found this recipe today as well. Waffle-iron brownies.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/waffle-iron-brownies-recipe/index.html


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

oooooohhhhhh brownies.... you're speaking my language again.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I made waffles this weekend in my Belgian Waffle maker and topped it with Marsapone, Sugar Free Syrup, and  Peach-Ameretto Jam.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Peach-Amaretto Jam.....mmmmmm...that sounds good! Might have to look for that....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I get home (and after my Elijah Wood premiere tonight) I'll look up the brand and let you know.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I had waffles with fresh strawberries this weekend. yummmmm


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY!!! I managed to talk my sister into giving me my grandmother's waffle iron as the poor thing is neglected and never used.  Its on of the old fashioned ones with the reversable metal plates that will make either waffle or sandwich.  I can't wait to get it from her  .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The nameof the Peach Ameretto Jam brand is Stonewall Kitchens and they have a website.

Ed Patterson


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I should have found this thread earlier, as I love Waffles.  Unfortunately, my waffle maker broke


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it seems like a perfect time to poll the thread and see what kind you should run out and purchase - where is the enabler squad??


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Waring PRO, Belgian Waffler Maker.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

$69.99

 $57.38


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

OOOH. I hungry. I should go mix some up. I still have the Peach Ameretto Jam.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> $69.99
> 
> $57.38


Got one for Christmas about 4 years ago... I love it!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

I just bought the Williams and Sonoma All-Clad waffle maker and love it.  Very crispy and deep pockets. Yum! I am going to try the yeast recipe this weekend, I did get brave and try potato waffles and they were good. It is like a potato pancake but crispier, but you have to get used to it being soft like mashed potatoes inside. The sales people said to be sure and use only a spray with flour in it--and of course they had one that was $8. They said Pam will goo it up, and that is why I threw away my old one. I think you can find a spray with flour in it for about $3 in the grocery store. I am very happy with it, it is an early Christmas present.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Anybody have a pumpkin waffle recipe? My DD (10) loves Pumpkin and I would love to make some for breakfast soon.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> $69.99
> 
> $57.38


$49 @ Costco. I saw it there today!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, I could get a second one and make two waffles at a time. In fact, I was firt turned on by that waffle maker when I was on the road in my former corporate capacity. In one Hotel, I think it was  in Baltimore, they had six of the waffle makers and the batter pre measured in styrofoam cups. It was like going to an amusement park for breakfast. I just had to get me one of them thar things. 

Ed Patterson

True story - in the 50's, my grandmother had an extra $10 ($10 in those days was like $50 now). She hid it for safe keeping in the . . . you guessed it, the waffle iron. Well, my grandfather decided to have waffles, plugged it in to heat up and . . . up in smoke. (In fact, they had a small local electric fire).

ECP


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I don't know how many of you watch Alton Brown on Good eats, but they recently aired a show about "Man food" breakfast.. and .. he cooked bacon -cut in half- in his waffle iron.. to keep it flat! I WAS LIKE OMG!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> The sales people said to be sure and use only a spray with flour in it--and of course they had one that was $8. They said Pam will goo it up, and that is why I threw away my old one. I think you can find a spray with flour in it for about $3 in the grocery store. I am very happy with it, it is an early Christmas present.


JeanThree - I didn't know that about my All-Clad waffle maker. Now I'll have to go look for a spray with flour in it. I had been using the PAM, but I won't anymore. Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Wow, I could get a second one and make two waffles at a time. In fact, I was firt turned on by that waffle maker when I was on the road in my former corporate capacity. In one Hotel, I think it was in Baltimore, they had six of the waffle makers and the batter pre measured in styrofoam cups. It was like going to an amusement park for breakfast. I just had to get me one of them thar things.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Last Christmas eve I stayed in a hotel. Woke up Christmas morning and went for breakfast, and they had waffle irons like those posted above, and in the little cups, just like you described. It was awesome!!!
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> The nameof the Peach Ameretto Jam brand is Stonewall Kitchens and they have a website.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed, Did you order your jam from the website or did you find it in a store? It looks good!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> Last Christmas eve I stayed in a hotel. Woke up Christmas morning and went for breakfast, and they had waffle irons like those posted above, and in the little cups, just like you described. It was awesome!!!
> deb


Marriot's Residence Inn is where I first saw these. 
They have them in most of their sites and have had for a number of years.

Just sayin...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Marriot's Residence Inn is where I first saw these.
> They have them in most of their sites and have had for a number of years.
> 
> Just sayin...


My son says his college dining hall has those too, and he uses them quite often.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do believe it was a Marriot.  I loved it so much I became a member so I could receive emails and remember which chain offered waffles.  I don't travel often where I stay in hotels, and I didn't want to forget.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Ed, Did you order your jam from the website or did you find it in a store? It looks good!


I got it in a specialty store down in Atlantic City (far away). My nearby specialty gourmet store carries many of the brand's flavors, but not the meretto Peach. So I found the website and mean to order more (still have some left).

Here 'tis

http://www.stonewallkitchen.com/

Ed Patterson


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

carol hanrahan--Re: the spray for the waffle iron--the SA said it had flour in it, but the ingredients called it wheat starch.It is Bak-klene.  I don't notice it any flour like stuff on the iron when I spray it, but it has not been gummy.  How do you all clean your irons? I am using a folded bounty towel and slide it up and down and back and forth across the rows with a plastic fork to provide the uummpphh.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> carol hanrahan--Re: the spray for the waffle iron--the SA said it had flour in it, but the ingredients called it wheat starch.It is Bak-klene. I don't notice it any flour like stuff on the iron when I spray it, but it has not been gummy. How do you all clean your irons? I am using a folded bounty towel and slide it up and down and back and forth across the rows with a plastic fork to provide the uummpphh.


Jean, Thanks for the info on the Bak-klene. I'll look for it in the store.
As far as cleaning my iron, I just sort of give it a swipe with a wet warm dishcloth. No soap. I don't know if they get "seasoned" after awhile, like say a cast iron skillet does.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> $49 @ Costco. I saw it there today!


How durable is this model? Mine broke, and I need to purchase a new one eventually.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JeanThree,  I looked for Bak-lene at my grocery store and didn't find it.  However I did find a PAM that has flour in it and said it was more for baking.  Guess I'll try it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have this flower waffle maker. I purchased it for $20 at Tuesday Mornings. Makes great small waffles for those who dont want a huge waffle.

VillaWare V2009 UNO Petite Flower Gravity Waffle Maker


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, this thread sank....
With the holidays coming up, waffles should be on everyone's mind!  Family coming to visit - what better breakfast than waffles!!!  Who doesn't love waffles?  WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES WAFFLES!!  GREAT RECIPES HERE!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

This morning I started off making the pumpkin spice waffles from page 3 of this thread, only to find out (when it was time to add pumpkin) that I was out of pumpkin! I substituted applesauce and the kids and hubby declared them delicious!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happened to this thread? 
So, I bought an ebleskiver pan from Williams Sonoma. It's not waffles, but more like a little filled pancake. Delicious!
I'll try to find the picture.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I watched the video on the Williams Sonoma site.  
I think this may have to go on my Christmas list.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are yummy! I've filled them with jam, a banana slice, and nutella so far. Oh yeah, and WS apple pie filling! The lady at the store recommended that - and she was right! 
Instead of buying the wooden turning tools for 12.00, I use two bamboo skewers. I have a whole package of those!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm thinking blueberries somehow would be really good.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I have to try those too.  you put just a little dollop in them.  making me hungry, Deb!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I know.  I really NEED a pastry now.  
deb


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought this stuff called Batter Blaster and use it on my Belgian Waffle maker. I's not bac and there's no mess. It looks like a RediWhip can. You shake it, turn it vertical and spritz out the batter, close the iron, do the turn thing and wait. It's good and absolutely no mess, except washing the dish stuck with marscapone, honey and Bellini Jam. Yum.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a flip style waffle maker that I got from QVC for Christmas. I LOVE it!! It came with a recipe book, but I didn't like the recipes. I found a recipe online that is much better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> What happened to this thread?
> So, I bought an ebleskiver pan from Williams Sonoma. It's not waffles, but more like a little filled pancake. Delicious!
> I'll try to find the picture.....


You had to revive it?? Now I'm thinking about cake batter waffles again!!! I'd almost forgotten their fabulous deliciousness!


----------

